
Ask HN: Good resource on starting a buseness in the US? - qwrshhjkkl
Could you recommend a good book or a website that goes into all the small details of starting a small business in the US? (SAAS platform)<p>Basically I want to find out how to choose between LLC&#x2F;different types of corporations, how to do accounting, file taxes, deal with IRS and all the other mundane stuff that goes with running a business.
======
bikle
I like this book: [https://www.amazon.com/Small-Time-Operator-Business-
Yourbook...](https://www.amazon.com/Small-Time-Operator-Business-
Yourbooks/dp/158979799X)

------
sova
Depends on which state in which you wish to incorporate. It is relatively
straight-forward once you decide on a state, as each one has its own way (but
they are all very similar for the most part).

Consider forming an LLC in Delaware, as they have the lowest corporate taxes
(well known fact, not necessarily important in most cases). Research fun

------
WheelsAtLarge
Look at the Small business administration. It's a great please to get started.

[https://www.sba.gov/](https://www.sba.gov/)

------
krudnicki
Can you recommend any accounting firm for Delaware INC company? We started
with Stripe Atlas but can't find good and affortable firm.

